# A new book of Puritan Devotinal readings released



## dudley (Jan 1, 2011)

A new book of Devotional readings is now in print and available for the New Year 2011

"Voices from the Past - Puritan Devotional Readings” by Rushing Richard (Author) 

I read the following review in the Banner of Truth Reformed books list for 2011. It also was highly recommended in "Preach the Word" a Reformed newsletter I receive weekly. It looks very good so I am posting it here for my PB brothers. It retails in the United States for 28.00, £13.47 in the United Kingdom hardbound, 428 pages.

I looked on Amazon.com and they also have 3 new from $24.99 1 used from $24.89 

A new book of Devotional readings is now in print and available for the new year 2011

"Voices from the Past - Puritan Devotional Readings” by Rushing Richard (Author) 

This book has been ten years in the making and it has long been anticipated. It is a work which will enable the reader to glean from the wisdom and spiritual depth of the Puritans throughout the year with 365 daily readings. Over the past fifty years there has been a great resurgence of interest in the writings of the Puritans. Richard Rushing has compiled this book of daily devotional readings from his favorite Puritan authors because of the great help he has gained from their Works. How thrilling it has been for me to read the Puritans on the glory and attributes of God, divine providence, fellowship with God, holiness of life and the mortification of indwelling sin, heavenly mindedness, prayer, evangelistic zeal, and trust in the Lord during times of affliction. At every turn these truths are eloquently taught, faithfully applied, and kindly offered as the subject of sweet spiritual meditation.


----------



## Berean (Jan 1, 2011)

WTS has it for $19.60 + $1 UPS shipping on orders over $35. My favorite store. They also have a pdf with sample pages. I also own the book and just started reading it yesterday.

Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - Voices from the Past: Puritan Devotional Readings Rushing, Richard 9781848710481


----------



## dudley (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up on a better price. I would be interested in your review after you start reading the book.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Jan 2, 2011)

I bought it last year, and have been reading it off and on through out the year. And I have to say I've really been enjoying it. You can tell that it was a labor of love for the guy who put it together, because it seems as if he's just included passages that he's underlined or bookmarked as he read his favorite Puritans.
So, as is usual with these kinds of books, every day is a blessing as you read a random Puritan quote.


----------

